

JQuery site hacked - bomatson
http://api.jquery.com/

======
elliottcarlson
Probably not a good idea to link to a hacked site, and not a good idea to
click through to one either.

------
chdir
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8359223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8359223)

------
arenaninja
I went to jQuery.com and the website is normal, and this is the second time
this comes up. Does anybody know what's going on?

------
DanBlake
What was the hack? Seems they fixed it / took it down already, whatever it was

